# WTS Military M116 Husky



## tomelroy

From the research I have done there were only about 500 M116 Huskies made.  It is a Vietnam era amphibious tracked rig.  Looks a bit like a 4t/600 Series Thiokol from the front view.  Top speed of 35 MPH on land, 4 mph on water.  This unit is missing the engine and automatic trans.  Originally equipped with a GM 283 and a 305MC 4 speed automatic trans.  I have been told the TH 350 trans will work as well.  Still has the steering diff.   The fiberglass cab shell will need some work as well, but this  looks like a great cabin access machine.  Probably not the best in the deep stuff, but might do good if you broke through the ice!

4,500.00 Located in SLC, UT.

 Husky for sale has fire truck in pic.  Husky in snow is not for sale.


----------



## fogtender

There were a bunch of them that made it to Alaska, the guy that lives accross the highway has one.  The tracks are getting rotton and he hasn't run it in years.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

old timers in the gaurd told me they were pretty goodin the snow would like to get one some day


----------



## weasel

the tracks look the same as a military weasel


----------



## wesley

They're not, they were also used on the 114 APC, they come in blocks for easy repair or replacement. There was a guy who converted his weasel to use them, but it involved a lot of modification. The only down side to it was, they were much heavyer than weasel track. That seems like a very good price, I wish I had the money as I've always wanted one. Do you think he would trade for a weasel?


----------



## Melensdad

wesley said:


> They're not...


Thanks for the clarification.  I didn't think they were Weasel tracks but you confirmed it for us.

Too bad that thing is not in the midwest, I'd like to take a closer look at it.  Maybe even let it follow me home.  But its just too far away for me to consider.


----------



## Alaska Snow Cat

There is a similar unit for sale in Big Lake Alaska.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

the husky tracks are different from the otter and the otter is an all together different rig its powered by an air cooled fuel injected aircraft motor the otter was also intended for anphibous beach assults wich is why it had a propeller and higher water speed the husky was just a light all terrain cargo carrier. both riggs are in my wish list if i ever get wealthyi have also had a close up look at the tracks on the m114 and they are a good  design alowing repair of a segment in stead of a whole track if damaged the shoes are quite a bit different from the weasel more like a grouser than a trak shoe.


----------



## utahwilson

*Ex-ARMY M116 Husky for Sale*

Saw this on ksl.com

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=10351484&cat=&lpid=

This amphibious tracked vehicle was used during Vietnam to navigate the rice fields. The motor and trans is missing and the upper cab will need some fiberglass repair and front windows replaced. Complete these sell around 20,000.00 Used the chevy 283 motor and 305MC transmission.

Could also be used as a snowcat for some snow conditions....probably not to good in the steep,deep powder of utah.

The picture with the fire truck in the back ground is the actual Husky for sale, the other 2 photos are for illustration purposes only.

$4500


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Threads merged - same vehicle.


----------



## tomelroy

SOLD


----------



## skippy3

I am restoring a M116 Huskey.  I am looking for tracks that are not dry rotted.  I also need the vented plates that direct water flow from the tracks.  I know of a source of  drive train parts.  Skippy3


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

i believe your tracks are the same as the 114 and as i remember they aer just belts bolted to the shoes in short sections. if i'm right than you should look for new rubber to make belts out of if the tracks are missing in action than good luck i know where there are some rebuildable otter tracks but  have seen no 116's


----------



## skippy3

Thank you for your response.  I tried briefly to cut out the rivets on a spare section that was damaged.  Talk about difficult!  My track has cracks in the rubber, but I don't know how strong they are.  Several years ago I found some in Utah, but I did not buy them. The local source has tracks that have been out in the weather but I dont think they are any better than mine. Has anyone ever put new rubber on without removing the old rubber,ie,Bolting or riveting it through the 2 -1 inch  openings in the plates joining the tracks to the rubber? I put the project on hold back then. I am replacing the transmission and steering unit as well as rebuilding the engine.  The rest is in excellent condition.  I hope to return to Alaska when It's done.Skippy3


----------



## fogtender

Alaska Snow Cat said:


> There is a similar unit for sale in Big Lake Alaska.


 
Those are called "Otters", had one I went though and completely restored back in the early 1980's, painted it camo and then a guy that owned "GI JOES" in Anchorage bought it and parked it outside of his store on Fireweed at the time til he sold it to some Russians down by Kenai and they ran it all over the National Moose range there and almost got it impounded before some dentist bought it and I saw it along the highway a few years later for sale again.... all that in one breath...

Would love to have another one.....


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

skippy3 said:


> Thank you for your response. I tried briefly to cut out the rivets on a spare section that was damaged. Talk about difficult! My track has cracks in the rubber, but I don't know how strong they are. Several years ago I found some in Utah, but I did not buy them. The local source has tracks that have been out in the weather but I dont think they are any better than mine. Has anyone ever put new rubber on without removing the old rubber,ie,Bolting or riveting it through the 2 -1 inch openings in the plates joining the tracks to the rubber? I put the project on hold back then. I am replacing the transmission and steering unit as well as rebuilding the engine. The rest is in excellent condition. I hope to return to Alaska when It's done.Skippy3


 your belts i believe are like the weasel belts and are cable reenforced and the cables seem to rot inside the rubber the best thing to do is to replace the rubber in my opinion a plasma cutter is the only way to remove the rivits tried the same thing on a weasel and they are some hard metal good luck on your rre project


----------



## azz7772

here is a couple more pics to add what they look like


----------



## SIMONALLEN

I have some 5.5" x 5 ply with steel reinforcing in the center availible if this word work.


----------



## skippy3

Sounds interesting.  Could I get a small 6-8 in. section?  How many feet do you have?  Thanks   Skippy


----------



## Lia

Its an impressive looking piece of machinery. Sturdy even... Alaska's pics look like armoured trucks. Mighty things, one could go to war in them, almost.


----------



## photokeith

hi, the above posted M116 husky was mine, and sold without my consent to someone out of state.... its complicated. and I doubt i will get it back.  but i do still have the drivetrain, engine and transmission,,,, and will most likely sell it if anyone knows of someone in need of one. 
thanks


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

photo kieth i'm sorry about your loss i know how that goes i baught mu snow trac and later was accused of buying it from someone not autherized to sell it later it was found out the complaining person was the one who wasn't autherized to sell it she just felt she should have got a piece of the action in my case the true owner was decieced and willed it to his kids his girl friend was the one who was upset . back to my question i'm interested in the drive train and how it works is the differential a crossdrive varriating type like the new 113 a-3 models  or just a simple brake steer like m 113 a-1 models i see a steering wheel and that makes me think cross drive can you post some pics of the steering differential


----------



## SIMONALLEN

Here are a couple of pictures of the belt. I have lots in stock.


----------



## skippy3

Anyone heard iof repowering with a diesel?  Skippy3


----------



## skippy3

I purchases my huskey from a salvage dealer in Fairbanks.  He had 3-4 that formerly belonged to Denali park  They were vandalizes and shot up. Mine was left open to the elements and filled with water and subsequent freezing.  The engine was not damaged, but the transmission and steering unit was locked up.  The tracks have aome dry rot cracks I am uncomfortable trusting them in the wilderness.  I would like to know more about the drive train, engine and steering unit.  I am probably going to get my parts locally, but they have a high regard for them.  I may need a passenger door. Mine has a slight bend.  Skippy3


----------



## skippy3

I am interested.  I made comment on my other post.  The geared steering unit is as large as the engine.  I have my doubts if it coiuld be used on another vehicle.  The Army tyechnical manual is TM9-2320-223-34.  Maintenance manual is TM 9-2320-223-20.  I have seen them listed on line with other manuals.


----------



## skippy3

SIMONALLEN said:


> Here are a couple of pictures of the belt. I have lots in stock.


 The belts you pictured are 1 inch wider than those on my Huskey.  As a last resort they could be sandwiched on the inside of the existing belts.  Do know if there is a tool that would punch or drill through the belt and wire?  I will try to get a photo of what I am trying to do.   Ros--Skippy3


----------



## SIMONALLEN

I am unsure of how you would make holes through the steel. We punch holes either side where there is no steel. We sell these for replacement muskeg belts.


----------



## huskyplatoon

tomelroy said:


> From the research I have done there were only about 500 M116 Huskies made. It is a Vietnam era amphibious tracked rig. Looks a bit like a 4t/600 Series Thiokol from the front view. Top speed of 35 MPH on land, 4 mph on water. This unit is missing the engine and automatic trans. Originally equipped with a GM 283 and a 305MC 4 speed automatic trans. I have been told the TH 350 trans will work as well. Still has the steering diff. The fiberglass cab shell will need some work as well, but this looks like a great cabin access machine. Probably not the best in the deep stuff, but might do good if you broke through the ice!
> 
> 4,500.00 Located in SLC, UT.
> 
> Husky for sale has fire truck in pic. Husky in snow is not for sale.


I am so happy to have found this site because I use to drive these back in 1968-69 while serving in the marine corp I love these husky's they are a great vehicle. john gonzales/ apple valley,ca


----------



## huskyplatoon

Hi my name is john gonzales I would like to know if there are any of thse husky's out there for sale or any otters which came before the husky's
I use to drive the husky's back in 1968-69 while serving in the marine corp.  john gonzales/ apple valley,ca


----------



## undy

Hi John,

Welcome to this forum.  If you truly want to locate one to buy, you should consider starting your own thread, titled something like:  Wanted To Buy - Husky

It would attract more attention.

Good luck hunting.

Undy


----------



## buzz kanzenbach

looking for the windh that goes on the M116 husky its a ramsey Y50 R SERIAL # 11701 buzkan@att.net 757-403-9964


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

huskyplatoon said:


> Hi my name is john gonzales I would like to know if there are any of thse husky's out there for sale or any otters which came before the husky's
> I use to drive the husky's back in 1968-69 while serving in the marine corp. john gonzales/ apple valley,ca


 John there are a few otters out there I even have found a parts source for some of the hard to find items as for huskys they are a rare breed with few ever hitting the surplus market. I would love to own one my self and maybe update it to diesel power but even old wrecks that are nothing more than a hull seem to command a high price.


----------

